# ART X-11 Midi Controller



## Zepp88 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with this and is it worth a damn?

They're cheap and simple, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 16, 2008)

I had one for a long time. Worked like a champ. I actually preferred it over the MC-1 for my ADA. The sealed buttons helped keep the dirt out. The only down side was I dont think it did phantom power, but that wasnt a big issue for me back then.

PS, you still interested in the ADA I have? I think I am going to part with it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> I had one for a long time. Worked like a champ. I actually preferred it over the MC-1 for my ADA. The sealed buttons helped keep the dirt out. The only down side was I dont think it did phantom power, but that wasnt a big issue for me back then.
> 
> PS, you still interested in the ADA I have? I think I am going to part with it.



Sounds good then, all I really need it for is very simple changes, with a little room to grow. The lack of phantom power could be a major annoyance, as the MAC-2 I have can send phantom power to the controller.....


You're talking about your MP-1 right? I would love to snag it, but I just can't ATM


----------



## noodles (Apr 16, 2008)

Hunt one of these down.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Hunt one of these down.



I do like the Nobels stuff, but they're so damned hard to find


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

So, the ART unit definetly does not have phantom power.

How about these units:

Peavey PRO FEX II
RFX 128 Midi Buddy (A plus is, this one has phantom power)

There's currently good deals on those on eBay right now

Or, alternatively the Rocktron MidiMate?


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got an X11 that I've been using since I was 18. Damn thing is built like a fucking tank. It does use a wall wart thought which was the only downside i could find.

What about that.....(looks around) Behringer foot controller? I haven't heard anything about it so i'm not sure.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I've got an X11 that I've been using since I was 18. Damn thing is built like a fucking tank. It does use a wall wart thought which was the only downside i could find.
> 
> What about that.....(looks around) Behringer foot controller? I haven't heard anything about it so i'm not sure.



Eh, the Behringer is more than I need, it's clunkiness and over-buttonage would annoy me


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 16, 2008)

MC-1?

ADA MIDI footswitch controller foot switch pedal - eBay (item 110243851518 end time Apr-18-08 19:33:08 PDT)


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> MC-1?
> 
> ADA MIDI footswitch controller foot switch pedal - eBay (item 110243851518 end time Apr-18-08 19:33:08 PDT)



I was looking at that auction earlier 

How are those things anyway? Convenietly there's one at a pawn shop near me, they probably still have the damned thing...


----------



## noodles (Apr 16, 2008)

Those Peavey units are also tanks, and cheap as hell. Not sure about phantom power, though.


----------



## noodles (Apr 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I do like the Nobels stuff, but they're so damned hard to find



Godlyke Distributing

A bit pricey, though. I got mine for $150 new on E-bay.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> Godlyke Distributing
> 
> A bit pricey, though. I got mine for $150 new on E-bay.



I think I could see a Nobels unit in the future, I just can't pay that price right now you know?

Right now I need something quick and dirty as I'm trying to get a working rig together as soon as possible, and I've procrastinated on getting a footswitch to go with my MAC-2  

After that I just need to solve the problems with my Nobels delay...and solve my problem with not having a rack pie


----------



## loktide (Apr 16, 2008)

i have the X-15.

it's built really solid and the footswitches are protected by a rubber button, so that you can also spill beer over it 

the switches have to be pressed fairly hard, though. They feel somewhat strange in comparison to all other switches i've used. But they work flawlessly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've pretty much dismissed the ART units, I did a bit more research and found that none of them support phantom power


----------

